# Saturday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

1:05 PM ET
Royals (KCWE) @ Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 754)
Yankees (YES & EI 755) @ Red Sox (WFXT)

1:10 PM ET
Expos (No TV Scheduled) @ Mets (WPIX)

1:35 PM ET
Cubs (FSN Chicago) @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh & EI 756)

2:05 PM ET
Orioles (WNUV/WBDC/WJAL) @ White Sox (WGN)

2:10 PM ET
Astros (KNWS/KBEJ) @ Cardinals (No TV Scheduled)

3:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Rockies (KWGN)

4:05 PM ET
Brewers (WCGV/FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 762) @ Giants (KTVU)

6:15 PM ET
Blue Jays (RSN) @ Devil Rays (FSN Florida & EI 757)

7:05 PM ET
Braves (TBS) @ Marlins (WPXN)
Reds (FSN Cincinnati/Ohio & EI 758) @ Phillies (CSN Philadelphia)
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota & EI 759) & HDNET

8:05 PM ET
Mariners (KIRO/FSN Northwest-Portland) @ Rangers (FSN Southwest & EI 760)

10:05 PM ET
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4/XEWT)
Athletics (KICU/KMAX) @ Angels (FSN West & EI 761)


----------

